# union espresso pack



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

ok,so i think im gonna try the union espresso gift pack which is 4x250 bags which will save a bit on postage,

the question is i wont get through these in a couple of weeks so has anyone experience of union espresso blends and which should i use first i.e no resting and which to leave the longest,the four packs are the revelation,foundation,bright note and natural spirit,i may even contemplate freezing 2 bags after reading the infamous article on home-barista(here) and just using the 2 which are best earliest,

thanks,chris


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd start with the lighter roasts first - BN,NS,R,F - although all those beans are quite dark.

I've noticed those who like bright, sharp coffees seem to be the ones who insist on using beans as soon as possible. Those who go for more less acidic, earthier flavours tend to recommend leaving beans for up to two weeks after roasting.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks rolo,i tend to prefer the earthier flavours but do like to mix it up with the fun and difference of the acidic,depending on consumption i may get away with not freezing and leaving revelation and foundation till last then


----------

